# new member of the family



## toxic00angel (Aug 28, 2014)

I was just visiting my mums distant neighbor who is involved in a NZ cockatiel club and looking at her avairies. I went to the cockatiels and this wee guy flew to me and started saying peekaboo and chatting to me getting as close as he could to me. I feel like we had an instant bond. The owners husband didnt realise he was that friendly. The owner asked if I wanted him and I was so suprised and happy I didnt even think about saying no. I found out his name is Charlie and 8 years old, so now i have mr and mrs charlie. He has been in the outdoor avairy and previously hand tame. As soon as I got home I showed him my other Charlie but they didnt want much to do with each other. He was wandering around then he flew to my chest and smooshed his head against me asking for scritches. Im in love!!! He is scared of hands, hope that gets better. Weird that he will willingly fly to me and touch me but baby cry at my fingers.
Currently have 2 Charlies beak grinding in my bedroom, happy days.
:tiel2::wf lutino:

Update, he isnt scared of hands i just needed to look more closely at his body language to know when he wanted touched.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

How nice! It's great when a bird picks YOU for his owner 
And two Charlies! lol


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Such an adorable Charlie! How fun to have two!


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

How cool for you and your new Charlie!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

You should nickname one of them Chaz :lol: He is very handsome!


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Congrats on your new Charlie! He is gorgeous!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww, congrats on the new Charlie! How adorable


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oooo! you are lucky!


----------



## toxic00angel (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks Everyone, haha BirdCrazyJill Chaz is cute, ive had people tell me i should call female Charlie, charlina. But ive had her since she was a baby and male charlie has been charlie for all his 8 years. They can share the name haha. Mrs. Charlie desperately wants to be near him but he mustnt trust her because he just wants his own space and gives warning squeals and pecks. Everytime i come into the room he says hello. 
The day I got him he flew into a wall then flew to the curtain rail and let off this really loud car alarm noise for about 30 seconds. Poor boy but he knows when to use what words


----------

